# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Քաղկեդոնի 4-րդ տիեզերական ժողով. նպատակը, հետևանքը

## Benadad

Այս թեմայում քննարկենք այս ժողովի որոշումներկի մասին , որդյոք ճիշտ են արել մեր եկեղեցու պատվավոր այրերը այն չընդունելո՞վ

----------


## Գալաթեա

Իսկ ինչի ա տիեզերակա՞ն:
Մարսից մարդ մուրդ ա եղե՞լ:

----------

Leo Negri (14.05.2010), My World My Space (14.05.2010), Quyr Qery (06.05.2012), Sagittarius (15.05.2010), Skeptic (14.05.2010), Tig (26.05.2010), Աբելյան (14.05.2010), Էլիզե (15.05.2010), Հրատացի (25.11.2010), յոգի (14.05.2010), Վոլտերա (27.09.2013), Տրիբուն (21.04.2012)

----------


## ars83

Ես հակառակը քվեարկեցի, ներեցեք: Ուզում էի «ոչ» ասել, ընտրեցի «այո»-ն:
Ինչքանով հասկանում եմ, խոսքը Քրիստոսի աստվածային և մարդկային բնությունների մասին է: Համարում եմ, որ այդ հարցում ճիշտ է ՀԱԵ դիրքորոշումը:

----------


## Hayazn

Երևի ճիշտը դա է , ես չեմ կարծում , որ նրանք մեզնից ավելի անխելք լինեն , երևի ինչ որ բաներ կան , որ մենք տեղյակ չենք , դրա համար մեր արած եզրակացությունը ավելի սխալ կլինի , քան իրենցը :

----------


## Skeptic

IMHO, եթե դուք հավատացյալ եք եւ ընդունում եք, որ Քաղկեդոնի հիմնական որոշումը սխալ է, ապա ուզեք, թե չուզեք, նաեւ ընդունում եք, որ հայ առաքելական, ասորական, ղպտիական, եթովպական, ինչպես նաեւ էրիթրական, հնդկական ու մի քանի այլ հին ուղղափառ եկեղեցիների հետեւորդներից բացի, մնացած բոլոր քրիստոնյաները մահանալուց /ավելի ճիշտ՝ Ահեղ Դատաստանի Օրվանից/ հետո գնալու են դժոխք...  :LOL:

----------


## Benadad

Ոչ հարցը այստեղ դժողք գնալու կամ չգնալու մասին չէ է, այլ արդյոք այն  համապատասխանում էր Աստվածաշնչյան սկզբունքներին թե որ, սա է հարցը, բայց հիմա մեր ձեռքի տակ եղած տեղեկությունը բավարար չէ արդյոք եզրակացություն կայացնելու՞

----------


## Benadad

> Իսկ ինչի ա տիեզերակա՞ն:
> Մարսից մարդ մուրդ ա եղե՞լ:


չէ որովհետև հունարենում տիեզերական նշանակում է ընդհանրական, կաթողիկե, իսկ վաղ եկեղեցին  կոչվում էր ընդհանրական , որը նշանակում է կաթողիկե, այդ ժողովները կոչվել է ընդհանրական որովհետև ներկա են լինում բոլոր քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիների առաջնորդները և ներկայացուցիչները:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> չէ որովհետև հունարենում տիեզերական նշանակում է ընդհանրական, կաթողիկե, իսկ վաղ եկեղեցին  կոչվում էր ընդհանրական , որը նշանակում է կաթողիկե, այդ ժողովները կոչվել է ընդհանրական որովհետև ներկա են լինում բոլոր քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիների առաջնորդները և ներկայացուցիչները:


Դուք դա հայերեն եք գրել, ոչ թե հունարեն:
Հայերեն  տիեզերականն այլ իմաստ ունի:

----------

zanazan (23.04.2012), Հրատացի (25.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Դուք դա հայերեն եք գրել, ոչ թե հունարեն:
> Հայերեն  տիեզերականն այլ իմաստ ունի:


Գալաթեա ջան, էդ ժողովի անունն էս մարդը չի դրել, գնա միջնադարյան մատենագիրների հետ կռվի :Tongue:

----------

Benadad (15.05.2010), Freeman (30.08.2010), Malxas (28.04.2012), Varzor (04.05.2012), Ավետիք (17.03.2011), Ֆրեյա (26.05.2010)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Գալաթեա ջան, էդ ժողովի անունն էս մարդը չի դրել, գնա միջնադարյան մատենագիրների հետ կռվի


Լավ ձև ա սխալ ու պրետենցիոզ թարգմանության համար "կռուտիտ" լինելու:
Գցում ես մեռած մարդկանց վրա  :Smile:

----------

Հրատացի (25.11.2010)

----------


## Skeptic

> Լավ ձև ա սխալ ու պրետենցիոզ թարգմանության համար "կռուտիտ" լինելու:
> Գցում ես մեռած մարդկանց վրա


Չնայած Բենեդադի գաղափարային հակառակորդներից եմ, բայց այս հարցում նա ճիշտ է: Նախ` «տիեզերական ժողով» բառը հայերենում նոր չի, ու այն ժամանակ, ինչքան գիտեմ, տերմինները թարգմանում էին համարյա բառացի: Ինչ վերաբերում է «տիեզերական» բառի հունարեն թարգմանությանը, ապա ասեմ, որ դրա, ինչպես նաև լատիներեն տարբերակի էթիմոլոգիային կարող ես ծանոթանալ *այստեղ*: Ուշադրություն դարձրու անգլերենում առկա հետևյալ բառերի վրա` universe - տիեզերք, universal - ունիվերսալ, ինչպես նաև` համընդհանուր: /աղբյուրը` *այստեղ*/

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չնայած Բենեդադի գաղափարային հակառակորդներից եմ, բայց այս հարցում նա ճիշտ է: Նախ` «տիեզերական ժողով» բառը հայերենում նոր չի, ու այն ժամանակ, ինչքան գիտեմ, տերմինները թարգմանում էին համարյա բառացի: Ինչ վերաբերում է «տիեզերական» բառի հունարեն թարգմանությանը, ապա ասեմ, որ դրա, ինչպես նաև լատիներեն տարբերակի էթիմոլոգիային կարող ես ծանոթանալ *այստեղ*: Ուշադրություն դարձրու անգլերենում առկա հետևյալ բառերի վրա` universe - տիեզերք, universal - ունիվերսալ, ինչպես նաև` համընդհանուր: /աղբյուրը` *այստեղ*/


Շնորհակալ եմ հղումների և օրինակների համար: 
Ասածս այն է, որ *հիմա, մեր օրերում*, _տիեզերական_ բառի _համընդհանուր, ընդհանուր_ ձևերն ընդունված չեն: 
Այդ իսկ պատճառով "Տիեզերական ժողով" անվանումը հնչում է կեղծ և պրենտենցիոզ, ինչպես արդեն նշել էի:

----------


## Rammstein

> Դուք դա հայերեն եք գրել, ոչ թե հունարեն:
> Հայերեն  տիեզերականն այլ իմաստ ունի:


Ինչի Երկիր մոլորակը տիեզերքի մեջ չի՞ մտնում:  :Smile: 
Կոչվել ա տիեզերական, որովհետեւ ամբողջ տիեզերքում միայն Երկիր մոլորակում ա, որ կա Քիրստոներություն: Իսկ էդ ժողովին, ինչպես Benadad-ը ասեց, բոլոր տեղերից ներկայացուցիչներ եղել են, այսինքն` ստացվում ա ամբողջ տիեզերքի Քրիստոնյա առաջնորդները եղել են:  :Smile:

----------

Benadad (15.05.2010), Շինարար (15.05.2010), Վոլտերա (27.09.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Ինչի Երկիր մոլորակը տիեզերքի մեջ չի՞ մտնում: 
> Կոչվել ա տիեզերական, որովհետեւ ամբողջ տիեզերքում միայն Երկիր մոլորակում ա, որ կա Քիրստոներություն: Իսկ էդ ժողովին, ինչպես Benadad-ը ասեց, բոլոր տեղերից ներկայացուցիչներ եղել են, այսինքն` ստացվում ա ամբողջ տիեզերքի Քրիստոնյա առաջնորդները եղել են:


Ամբողջ տիեզերքում միայն մեր մոլորակն ա, որ ՄԱԿ-ի գագաթաժողովներ ա կազմակերպում: Ու ամբողջ Երկիր մոլորակից մարդ ա լինում ներկա:
Երբևէ չեմ լսել, որ դրան տիեզերական գագաթաժողով անվանեն:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.05.2012), Հրատացի (25.11.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ամբողջ տիեզերքում միայն մեր մոլորակն ա, որ ՄԱԿ-ի գագաթաժողովներ ա կազմակերպում: Ու ամբողջ Երկիր մոլորակից մարդ ա լինում ներկա:
> Երբևէ չեմ լսել, որ դրան տիեզերական գագաթաժողով անվանեն:


Որովհետև կրոնական կառույցներն, ի տարբերություն հասարակական կամ քաղաքական կառույցների, առավել հակված են ամբողջատիրական նկրտումների :Smile:  որ ուզում եմ, լավ էլ գրագետ կարում եմ արտահայտվեմ :Xeloq:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Որովհետև կրոնական կառույցներն, ի տարբերություն հասարակական կամ քաղաքական կառույցների, առավել հակված են ամբողջատիրական նկրտումների որ ուզում եմ, լավ էլ գրագետ կարում եմ արտահայտվեմ


Հենց այդ ամբողջատիրական նկրտումներն են, որ ես համարում եմ շինծու, Շինարար ջան:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.05.2012), Հրատացի (25.11.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> Որովհետև կրոնական կառույցներն, ի տարբերություն հասարակական կամ քաղաքական կառույցների, առավել հակված են ամբողջատիրական նկրտումների


Չեմ կարծում, թե ինչ-որ նկրտում կա… պարզապես ֆորմատների հարց ա:

----------


## Sagittarius

հավատալով աստծու գոյությանը և նրան, որ քրիստոնեությունը կարող է մադրկանց խաղաղություն բերել, այս և բոլոր տեսակի ժողովները, կրոնական ուղղությունների, խմբավորումների ձևավորումը համարում եմ *զուտ* քաղաքական և կրոնի, հավատքի, մարդկային արժեքների հետ որևէ կապ չունեցող :Smile:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.05.2012)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Քաղկեդոնի ժողովը ադմինստատիվ էր և կանոնակարգում էր փոխհարաբերությունները:
Ինչպես նաև պարտադրում  էր ներկաներին այլ խաղի կանոններ որոնք դուրս էին հավատամքի Էության դաշտից:

----------

Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (28.05.2010)

----------


## ElleLuiz

Քաղկեդոնի ժողովում, իբրև հավատքի ամփոփում, ընդունվում է Քրիստոսի երկու՝ աստվածային և մարդկային՝ իրարից տարբեր բնությունների բանաձևը: ՀԱԵ դատապարտել է Քաղկեդոնի ժողովը այն պատճառաբանությամբ, թե նեստորականները զորացել են Քաղկեդոնի ժողովով և որ Ք. ժողովի հիմքում ընկած է Նեստորի վարդապետությունը: Իսկ համաձայն Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու դավանաբանական աղբյուրների՝ Քրիստոսի մեջ միացել են աստվածային և մարդկային բնությունները անբաժանելիորեն և անքակտելիորեն, և այլևս չի կարելի խոսել երկու տարբեր բնությունների մասին, այլ միության, մի աստվածային բնության մասին: Եկեղեցու հայրերը նշում են, որ այս դավանանքը ստացել են Ս. Գրիգոր Լուսավորչից, և այն անփոփոխ է մնացել մինչև այսօր

----------


## Skeptic

> Շնորհակալ եմ հղումների և օրինակների համար: 
> Ասածս այն է, որ *հիմա, մեր օրերում*, _տիեզերական_ բառի _համընդհանուր, ընդհանուր_ ձևերն ընդունված չեն: 
> Այդ իսկ պատճառով "Տիեզերական ժողով" անվանումը հնչում է կեղծ և պրենտենցիոզ, ինչպես արդեն նշել էի:


Բան չունեմ ասելու  :Wink:  Նույնը ռուսերենում է` Вселенские соборы.

----------

Benadad (19.05.2010)

----------


## Benadad

Դուք այստեղ շատ ճիշք նշեցիք, ռուսերեն տարբերակնը, որը ավելի ցայտուն  պատկերացում է տալիս բառի իմասռտի վերաբերյալ, իսկ ինչ հարցը մնում է ՀԱԵ--ի դիրքորոշմանը,ապա նա ըստ ներկայիս նրա ծառայողներից մեկը կարծիքով կրում է կրոնաքաղաքական բնույթ, որպեսզի Հայաստանը, եկեղեցու միջոցով չկապվր և չընկներ Բյուզանդօիայի ազդեցության տակ: Բայց երբ ավելի խորն ես ուսումնասիրում ՀԱԵ-ի վարդապետությունը, ապա ինչպես Նիկեական հանգանակում է ասվում «Հավատանք ի մի Աստված»

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

Ընդունած որոշումը ճիշտ է, ՀԱԵ-ն չի ընդունել այդ ժողովի ընդունաժ որոշումը, որովհետև այդ ժամանակ պատերազմ է եղել Հայաստանում և չեն կարողացել մասնակցել ժողովին, դրա համար չեն ընդունել

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Իսկ եթե սխալ է եղել՝ Ի՞ՆՉ… Առաջարկում եք ժամանակի մեքենա նստել, գնալ փոխել՞ թե հիմա գնալ Հռոմի Պապին հավաստացնել, որ ընդունում ենք 451թ.ի Քաղկեդոնի ժողովի որոշումը՞

Պատմությունը ցույց տվեց, որ ճիշտ է արել, որ չի ընդունել։ Նախ՝ դառնալու էր կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու մասնաճյուղ՝ կախյալ ու նրա կամակատար, երկրորդն էլ՝ տեսանք, թե կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին իր փչացածությամբ ուր է հասել ու Եւրոպայի համար ինչ պատուհաս դարձավ միջնադարում... Հայկական եկեղեցին այդ ամեն ինչից հեռու է մնացել։ 

հ.գ. Հայ եկեղեցին իր խնդիրները ուներ լուծելու. նպաստել պետականության կայացմանը ու ամրապնդմանը, ազգի պահպանմանը /չնայած՝ երբեմն հակառակն էլ է արել՝ սեփական ազդեցությունը ուժեղացնելու համար, բայց դե.../

----------

Benadad (26.05.2010), Տրիբուն (21.04.2012)

----------


## Lion

> Այս թեմայում քննարկենք այս ժողովի որոշումներկի մասին , որդյոք ճիշտ են արել մեր եկեղեցու պատվավոր այրերը այն չընդունելո՞վ


Միանշանակ ճիշտ էր և նախևառաջ - քաղաքական պատճառներով: Հակառակ պարագայում մենք ձուլման վտանգից դժվար թե խուսափեինք...

Ի դեպ, քվեարկության դրված հարցն ու թեմայի առաջին պոստի հարցը իրար չեն բռնում: Ես ըստ առաջին պոստի հարցի քվեարկեցի, բայց դուրս եկավ, որ Քաղկեդոնի որոշումների կողմնակիցն եմ...??!!

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Իսկ եթե սխալ է եղել՝ Ի՞ՆՉ… Առաջարկում եք ժամանակի մեքենա նստել, գնալ փոխել՞ թե հիմա գնալ Հռոմի Պապին հավաստացնել, որ ընդունում ենք 451թ.ի Քաղկեդոնի ժողովի որոշումը՞
> 
> Պատմությունը ցույց տվեց, որ ճիշտ է արել, որ չի ընդունել։ Նախ՝ դառնալու էր կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու մասնաճյուղ՝ կախյալ ու նրա կամակատար, երկրորդն էլ՝ տեսանք, թե կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին իր փչացածությամբ ուր է հասել ու Եւրոպայի համար ինչ պատուհաս դարձավ միջնադարում... Հայկական եկեղեցին այդ ամեն ինչից հեռու է մնացել։ 
> 
> հ.գ. Հայ եկեղեցին իր խնդիրները ուներ լուծելու. նպաստել պետականության կայացմանը ու ամրապնդմանը, ազգի պահպանմանը /չնայած՝ երբեմն հակառակն էլ է արել՝ սեփական ազդեցությունը ուժեղացնելու համար, բայց դե.../


Հիմա էլ ուշ չի միավորվելու համար, ոչ թե ձուլվելու:
Ես կասեի, որ քրիստոսը ազգային եկեղեցի չի ստեղծել, քրիստոնեական եկեղեցին ամբողջ աշխարհի մարդկության համար է:
Իսկ միջնադարում ինչ է եղել, մենք դրա պատճառով չենք կարող որոշել կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու սխալությունը
ի վերջո Վատիկանը զղջացել է միջնադարում կատարվածի համար:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հիմա էլ ուշ չի միավորվելու համար, ոչ թե *ձուլվելու*:
> Ես կասեի, որ քրիստոսը ազգային եկեղեցի չի ստեղծել, քրիստոնեական եկեղեցին ամբողջ աշխարհի մարդկության համար է:
> Իսկ միջնադարում ինչ է եղել, մենք դրա պատճառով չենք կարող որոշել կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու սխալությունը
> ի վերջո Վատիկանը զղջացել է միջնադարում կատարվածի համար:


Միավորվելու ու ձուլվելու սահմանը էնքան նուրբ ա՜... կարող ա պահի տակ ձուլվենք, ու չզգանք  :Smile: 
Ես էլ կասեի՝ որ Քրիստոսը համընդհանուր եկեղեցի էլ չի ստեղծել ու եկեղեցի չի ստեղծել ընդհանրապես, Քրիստոսը բոլորինս է, իսկ եկեղեցի ընդհանրապես պետք չի։
Էդքան շատ են ուզում, թող կաթողիկ եկեղեցին միանա Հայ առաքելականին... ով ասաց, որ մենք պետք է իրանց միանանք՞ եւ ով ասաց, որ առանջայինը ու "ճիշտը" կաթողիկ եկեղեցին է...

----------


## Benadad

> Միավորվելու ու ձուլվելու սահմանը էնքան նուրբ ա՜... կարող ա պահի տակ ձուլվենք, ու չզգանք 
> Ես էլ կասեի՝ որ Քրիստոսը համընդհանուր եկեղեցի էլ չի ստեղծել ու եկեղեցի չի ստեղծել ընդհանրապես, Քրիստոսը բոլորինս է, իսկ եկեղեցի ընդհանրապես պետք չի։
> Էդքան շատ են ուզում, թող կաթողիկ եկեղեցին միանա Հայ առաքելականին... ով ասաց, որ մենք պետք է իրանց միանանք՞ եւ ով ասաց, որ առանջայինը ու "ճիշտը" կաթողիկ եկեղեցին է...


միանշանակ դուք ճիշտ եք, ՀԱԵ-ին պետք չէ միանալ այնպիսի եկեղեցու հետ, ինչպիսին հանդիսանում է կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին, ինչքան էլ Վատիկանը ուզում է զղջա իր գործած եղքերի համար , միևնույնն է կարիմիր կովը իր կաշին չէ փոխում, և էլի ձգտելու  է համաշխարհային տիրապետության, ինչը կարծում եմ հիմա նրան մի քիչ հաջղվում է, չեք կարծում Ֆրեյա՞

----------


## Լեռնցի

Հետաքրքիր թեմայ է:

Շատ կուզեյի այս թեմայում կարդալ հարցին յստակ ծանոթ որեւէ մէկի մեկնաբանութիւնը:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Միավորվելու ու ձուլվելու սահմանը էնքան նուրբ ա՜... կարող ա պահի տակ ձուլվենք, ու չզգանք 
> Ես էլ կասեի՝ որ Քրիստոսը համընդհանուր եկեղեցի էլ չի ստեղծել ու եկեղեցի չի ստեղծել ընդհանրապես, Քրիստոսը բոլորինս է, իսկ եկեղեցի ընդհանրապես պետք չի։
> Էդքան շատ են ուզում, թող կաթողիկ եկեղեցին միանա Հայ առաքելականին... ով ասաց, որ մենք պետք է իրանց միանանք՞ եւ ով ասաց, որ առանջայինը ու "ճիշտը" կաթողիկ եկեղեցին է...


Քրիստեսն է եկեղեցու հիմնադիրը, հենց Ինքն է ստեղծել եկեղեցին, բոլոր հավատացյալները միասին կազմում են Քրիստոսի եկեղեցին, դա չի նշանակում, որ անպայման մի շենք պետք է լինի, որ կոչվի եկեղեցի:
Քրիստոսը Պետրոս առաքյալին նշանակեց եկեղեցու գլուխ, որը և հիմնեց քրիստոնեական առաջին եկեղեցին Հռոմում և փոխանցեց Պապին:
Ուստի նշանակում է, որ ճշմարիտ եկեղեցին Կաթողիկե եկեղեցին է, որը և նշանակում է տիեզերական, մնացյալ քույր եկեղեցիները նույն ճշմարտությունն են քարոզում մի քիչ թերացումով:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> միանշանակ դուք ճիշտ եք, ՀԱԵ-ին պետք չէ միանալ այնպիսի եկեղեցու հետ, ինչպիսին հանդիսանում է կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին, ինչքան էլ Վատիկանը ուզում է զղջա իր գործած եղքերի համար , միևնույնն է կարիմիր կովը իր կաշին չէ փոխում, և էլի ձգտելու  է համաշխարհային տիրապետության, ինչը կարծում եմ հիմա նրան մի քիչ հաջղվում է, չեք կարծում Ֆրեյա՞


 Եթե նայես ապա մնացյալ եկեղեցիների մեղքերն էլ քիչ չեն, բայց դա չի խարխլում եկեղեցու հիմքը, որն է Աստված: Եկեղեցին դարեր շարունակ եղել է ու կլինի:
Վատ բան չի լինի եթե բոլոր քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիները միավորվեն, ես մտածում եմ, որ այդտեղ ազգային արժեքներին վնաս չի լինի, աշխարհում 1 մլրդ ից ավելի կաթոլիկ կա, միթե բոլորը մի ազգի ներկայացուցիչ են?

----------


## Benadad

> Եթե նայես ապա մնացյալ եկեղեցիների մեղքերն էլ քիչ չեն, բայց դա չի խարխլում եկեղեցու հիմքը, որն է Աստված: Եկեղեցին դարեր շարունակ եղել է ու կլինի:
> Վատ բան չի լինի եթե բոլոր քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիները միավորվեն, ես մտածում եմ, որ այդտեղ ազգային արժեքներին վնաս չի լինի, աշխարհում 1 մլրդ ից ավելի կաթոլիկ կա, միթե բոլորը մի ազգի ներկայացուցիչ են?


միանշանակ ոչ, այսոօր,երբ սրբազանիս մոտ էի, նրան մի հարց ուղղեին,թե ինչով է կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին տարբերվում առաքելականից, և նա պատասխանեց, որ հիմա դավանաբանական հարցերը երկրորդկական տեղ են գրավում, առաջնային տեղում են վարչական և գործելակորպային հարցերը, հարցադրողը խնդրել պարզաբենել, և նա ասած, որ գլխավոր տարբերություն նրանում է, որ մենք չեն ենթարկվում այն չարադեմ մարդուն, որը նստած է Հռոմում, այլ ենթարկվում ենք մեր ազգային առաջնորդին՝ Ամենայն Հայոց  կաթողիկոսին, որը ներկայացնում է հայ ազգի հավաքական ուժե, իսկ այդ պատասխանից հետո հնչեց ևս մի հարց, թե հայ կաթոլիկները առաքելական հայերից ինչով են տարբերվում, և նա մեծ իմաստությամբ մեջբերեց Ֆրանսիական ՄԵծ  հողափոխությունը, որը հանդես էր գալիս կոնկրոտ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցու դեմ, այն բանի համար, որ նա դեմ էր կանգնեել միապետական կարգերի դեմ  պայքարին,որը ֆրանսիացի ժողովուրդը մղում էր, և այն պատճառով որ այդպես էր ուզում «Նորին Սրբությւն»Հռոմի պապը, իսկ հիմա հարցիդ հարցող պատասխանեմ, լավ է մենք ենթարկվենք օտար պետի թե մեր սեփական ու անկախ եկեղեցու պետի՞ն ես համենայն դեպս կնախընտրեյ երկրորդը, իսկ քո հարցի պատասխանը ,կարծեմ բավարար կերպով մատուցեցի վերը բերված մեջբերումով//Գերաշնորհ Տ. Միքայել եպիսկոպոս Աջապահյան//

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

Խնդրում եմ այդպիսի արտահայտություն չանեք, ով է չարադեմ մարդը միթե Հովհաննես Պողոս 2-րդը, Նա արել է ամբողջ աշխարհի համար այնքան, ինչքան ոչ մեկը: Վերջապես քրիստոնեությունը չի սովորեցնում ինչ որ մեկին այդպիսի մականունով դիմել, առավել ևս Հռոմի Պապին, նույն ձևով կարող է մեկը արտահայտվել Գարեգին 2-րդ ի մասին: Իսկ քրիստոնեությունը ազգային չի, Քրիստոսը իր արյունը թափեց ամբողջ աշխարհի մարդկության համար: Իսկ թե ինչ է կատարվել Ֆրանսիայում պատմության մասին վերը խոսում էինք, երկրի վրա անմեղ չկա ու չի լինի, դա կաթողիկե եկեղեցու վարկանիշին չպետք է ազդի, որը ըմդհանրական և առաքելական եկեղեցի է: 
 Օտարին ենթարկվելու մասին ես ասեցի, քրիստոնեությունը ազգային չի լինում, Աստծո համար ամբողջ աշխարհի մարդիկ հավասար են, երբեմն օտարազգին ավելի լավ է հասկացել ժողովրդի խնդիրները, ու դա ենթարկվել չի այլ հարգել, ոչ մեկ չի ստիպում որ ենթարկվենք իտալացիներին:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Խնդրում եմ այդպիսի արտահայտություն չանեք, ով է չարադեմ մարդը միթե Հովհաննես Պողոս 2-րդը:


Ինչքան հասկացա սրբազանի խոսքերից մեր Հայրապետը այդպես է արտահայտվել մի քանի օր առաջ: Եւ եթե գիտես քո նշած անձը արդեն բավական ժամանակ մեզ հետ չի (ֆիզիկապես)  :Wink: : Խոսքը գնում է Բենեդիկտոս պապի մասին:

----------

Benadad (28.08.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Ինչքան հասկացա սրբազանի խոսքերից մեր Հայրապետը այդպես է արտահայտվել մի քանի օր առաջ: Եւ եթե գիտես քո նշած անձը արդեն բավական ժամանակ մեզ հետ չի (ֆիզիկապես) : Խոսքը գնում է Բենեդիկտոս պապի մասին:


Թեկուզ Բենեդիկտոս 16-րդ Պապը, ես նշեցի Հովհաննես Պողոս-2րդ Պապին որովհետև երկար տարիներ Նա է եղել և մեծ ժողովրդավարություն էր վայելում, Բենեդիկտոս Պապը նոր է, ամեն դեպքում քրիստոնյային վայել չի այդպիսի արտահայտություն կրոնական առաաջնորդի մասին:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Թեկուզ Բենեդիկտոս 16-րդ Պապը, ես նշեցի Հովհաննես Պողոս-2րդ Պապին որովհետև երկար տարիներ Նա է եղել և մեծ ժողովրդավարություն էր վայելում, Բենեդիկտոս Պապը նոր է, ամեն դեպքում քրիստոնյային վայել չի այդպիսի արտահայտություն կրոնական առաաջնորդի մասին:


Համաձայն եմ որ չարադեմը չափազանցված է, բայց ամեն դեպքում Հռոմի պապերը երբեք այնքան սրբակենցաղ չեն եղել, որքան ցույց են տալիս: Մի օրինակ միայն հենց քո նշած Հովհաննես Պողոսին մահվան մահճում հայտնաբերել է ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս իր սիրուհին  :Wink: :

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Համաձայն եմ որ չարադեմը չափազանցված է, բայց ամեն դեպքում Հռոմի պապերը երբեք այնքան սրբակենցաղ չեն եղել, որքան ցույց են տալիս: Մի օրինակ միայն հենց քո նշած Հովհաննես Պողոսին մահվան մահճում հայտնաբերել է ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս իր սիրուհին :


Իսկ ով է կասկածում, որ սատանան հմուտ է և լավ է աշխատում? :Wink:

----------


## My World My Space

ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքրում: *Հայաստան-Վրաստան*-ը ֆրա՞նկ ա, (ջավախահայերի բարբառով նշանակում ա կաթոլիկ)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իսկ ով է կասկածում, որ սատանան հմուտ է և լավ է աշխատում?


Ոչ ոք  :Dntknw:  : Հաստատ մեր հոգևոր դասը ևս ճգնակյացի կյանքով չի ապրում: Ուղղակի թեմայի հետ կապված՝ չեմ կարծում, թե քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիների միությունը հնարավոր է: Դեռ առաքելական եկեղեցին մի կողմ, կաթոլիկներն ու բողոքականները, որ աչքով աչք չունեն իրար հետ ու ավելացրած նաև ուղղափառներին: Իսկ ով է դառնալու միավորված եկեղեցու առաջնորդը (որ ճյուղից): Մի խոսքով փորձած թանը անփորձ մածունից լավ է: Մեր եկեղեցին 17 դար մեր ազգի ապավենն է եղել ու կլինի: :Wink:

----------


## My World My Space

> Համաձայն եմ որ չարադեմը չափազանցված է, բայց ամեն դեպքում Հռոմի պապերը երբեք այնքան սրբակենցաղ չեն եղել, որքան ցույց են տալիս: Մի օրինակ միայն հենց քո նշած Հովհաննես Պողոսին մահվան մահճում հայտնաբերել է ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս իր սիրուհին :


ի դեպ մեր (համոզված եմ որ բոլոր հայերի կողմից սիրված, հարգված ու ընդունված) Վազգեն Ա վեհափառը ևս սիրուհի ուներ, բայց դա ոչ մի կերպ չի նսեմացնում նրա կրոնական առաջնորդի վեհությունը: Նա իմ տեսած կաթողիկոսներից միակն է, որին իրոք կարելի է տալ Վեհափառ անունը:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> ինձ մի հարց ա հետաքրքրում: *Հայաստան-Վրաստան*-ը ֆրա՞նկ ա, (ջավախահայերի բառբառով նշանակում ա կաթոլիկ)


Հայ կաթողիկե եմ, եթե ցանկանում ես ասա ֆրանկ :Smile:

----------


## My World My Space

> Հայ կաթողիկե եմ, եթե ցանկանում ես ասա ֆրանկ



Շնորհակալ եմ, ամեն ինչ պարզ է...  :Smile:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> ի դեպ մեր (համոզված եմ որ բոլոր հայերի կողմից սիրված, հարգված ու ընդունված) Վազգեն Ա վեհափառը ևս սիրուհի ուներ, բայց դա ոչ մի կերպ չի նսեմացնում նրա կրոնական առաջնորդի վեհությունը: Նա իմ տեսած կաթողիկոսներից միակն է, որին իրոք կարելի է տալ Վեհափառ անունը:


Ես ասեցի, որ սատանան լավ է աշխատում, իսկ դու փաստարկներ ունես, որ Վազգեն 1-ինը կամ Հովհաննես Պողոս 2-րդը սիրուհի են ունեցել?

----------


## Moonwalker

> ի դեպ մեր (համոզված եմ որ բոլոր հայերի կողմից սիրված, հարգված ու ընդունված) Վազգեն Ա վեհափառը ևս սիրուհի ուներ, բայց դա ոչ մի կերպ չի նսեմացնում նրա կրոնական առաջնորդի վեհությունը: Նա իմ տեսած կաթողիկոսներից միակն է, որին իրոք կարելի է տալ Վեհափառ անունը:


Դե դա ոչ ոք էլ չի վիճարկում: Հատուկենտ ընտրյալներ կարող են սրբակեցությամբ անցկացնել իրենց ողջ կյանքը: Օրինակ Մայր Թերեզան իմ համար էս մի 200 տարվա ամենաօրինակելի (բոլոր իմաստներով) մարդն էր: Չնայած կաթոլիկ էր ոչինչ չէր խնայում անգամ աֆրիկայի հեթանոս մարդկանց օգնելու համար: Զարմանալ կարելի մարդ ինչպիսի կամք պիտի ունենա, որ առանց իր մասին մտածելու փոխի ժանտախտով հիվանդ մարդու վիրակապերը: Ի դեպ նա եկավ Հայաստան, օգնելու Սպիտակի երկրաշարժից տուժածներին: Չնայած հայ առաքելական եմ՝ այդ կաթոլիկ կնոջ կյանքը մաքրակենցաղության չափանիչ եմ համարում:

----------

My World My Space (28.08.2010), Հայաստան-Վրաստան (28.08.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

Միանալ թե չէ

էստեղ հարցն ըստ իս ոչ թե միանալու կամ անջատ մնալու հարցն է, այլ միանալու նպատակահարմարությունը:
Քանզի ավելի քան 1500 տարի անջատ լինելով մենք ձևավորել ենք զուտ հայկական քրիստոնեական մշակույթ, որը էսօրվա աշխարհասփյուռ հայությանը քիչ թե շատ կապում է հայրենիքին, և դրանով նաև օգնում է պահպանել ազգային դիմագիծը:
Բացի քրիստոնեկան մշակույթից, հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու վարդապետությունը հիմք է ծառայել նաև ազգային որոշակի բարոյական կերպարի ստեղծման, որը մեզ կղզիացրել է և պահպանել, էսօր  ենթարկվելը կաթոլիկ եկեղեցուն միանշանակ կարող է անկանխատեսելի արդյունքների բերել` նախ ազգային մշակույթի ու գաղափարախոսության բախում, արժեքների  վերարժևորում, ապա նաև միացում ուրիշի արժեքներին: թե սա ինչ արդյունքների կարող է բելել, անհայտ է, ու ոչ ոք չի կարող գուշակել: Ընդ որում էս հարցում մենք շահելուց ավելի շատ կորցնելու վտանգ ունենք: քանի որ ի դեմս հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու մենք կտրելու ենք հայրենիքի հետ կապող սփյուռքի պորտալարը:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ես ասեցի, որ սատանան լավ է աշխատում, իսկ դու փաստարկներ ունես, որ Վազգեն 1-ինը կամ Հովհաննես Պողոս 2-րդը սիրուհի են ունեցել?


Խորհուրդ կտամ սա նայես՝ http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1651954

----------


## My World My Space

> Ես ասեցի, որ սատանան լավ է աշխատում, իսկ դու փաստարկներ ունես, որ Վազգեն 1-ինը կամ Հովհաննես Պողոս 2-րդը սիրուհի են ունեցել?


էն որ Վազգեն Ա-ն սիրուհի է ունեցել, ես *հաստատ* գիտեմ: Եթե փաստարկ ասելով ի նկատի ունես, որ պետք է ա քեզ սիրուհու անունն ասեմ, ապա կներես չեմ կարա: իսկ Հովհաննես-Պողոսի մասին չեմ կարող ասել

----------


## Պանդուխտ

> Իսկ ով է կասկածում, որ սատանան հմուտ է և լավ է աշխատում?


Սիրելի Հայաստան-Վրաստան, հոգեւորականը պէտք է մինչ այդ յաղթած լինի սատանային, ըստ էութեան: :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> Սիրելի Հայաստան-Վրաստան, հոգեւորականը պէտք է մինչ այդ յաղթած լինի սատանային, ըստ էութեան:


Դա իդեալում: Մինչդեռ իրականում հոգևորականների մեջ էլ քիչ չեն այլասերվածները (կներեք արտահայտությանս համար :Smile:  ): Կաթոլիկ հոգևորականների կողմից բռնաբարությունները ձեզ օրինակ:

----------


## My World My Space

> Միանալ թե չէ
> 
> էստեղ հարցն ըստ իս ոչ թե միանալու կամ անջատ մնալու հարցն է, այլ միանալու նպատակահարմարությունը:
> Քանզի ավելի քան 1500 տարի անջատ լինելով մենք ձևավորել ենք զուտ հայկական քրիստոնեական մշակույթ, որը էսօրվա աշխարհասփյուռ հայությանը քիչ թե շատ կապում է հայրենիքին, և դրանով նաև օգնում է պահպանել ազգային դիմագիծը:
> Բացի քրիստոնեկան մշակույթից, հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու վարդապետությունը հիմք է ծառայել նաև ազգային որոշակի բարոյական կերպարի ստեղծման, որը մեզ կղզիացրել է և պահպանել, էսօր  ենթարկվելը կաթոլիկ եկեղեցուն միանշանակ կարող է անկանխատեսելի արդյունքների բերել` նախ ազգային մշակույթի ու գաղափարախոսության բախում, արժեքների  վերարժևորում, ապա նաև միացում ուրիշի արժեքներին: թե սա ինչ արդյունքների կարող է բելել, անհայտ է, ու ոչ ոք չի կարող գուշակել: Ընդ որում էս հարցում մենք շահելուց ավելի շատ կորցնելու վտանգ ունենք: քանի որ ի դեմս հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու մենք կտրելու ենք հայրենիքի հետ կապող սփյուռքի պորտալարը:


Ու ևս մի կարևոր բան, Հայ ազգային արժեքները, որոնք համատեղության կարգով նաև քրիստոնեկան են, պետք է մնան հայերին, որպեսզի հնարավոր լինի նաև պահել հավատը:

----------

Moonwalker (28.08.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Խորհուրդ կտամ սա նայես՝ http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1651954


Ես կարող եմ չհավատալ դրան, դա շատ հանգիստ կարող է սուտ լինել, ոչ միայն ես այլ նայեվ շատերը աշխարհում լինելով նաև ոչ կաթողիկե:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  12:58 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  12:54 ----------




> Սիրելի Հայաստան-Վրաստան, հոգեւորականը պէտք է մինչ այդ յաղթած լինի սատանային, ըստ էութեան:


Դու ինձ ճիշտ չես հասկացել, ես ուզում եմ ասեմ սատանան լավ է աշխատում և ամեն ինչ կհնարի որպեսզի նվաստացնի նույնիսկ սրբակենցաղին, Հովհաննես Պողոսի սրբակենցաղության մասին չեմ կասկածում

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ես կարող եմ չհավատալ դրան, դա շատ հանգիստ կարող է սուտ լինել, ոչ միայն ես այլ նայեվ շատերը աշխարհում լինելով նաև ոչ կաթողիկե:


Քո իրավունքն է  :Smile: : Սակայն կա սիրուհի թե չկա երկրորդական է: Խոսքը գնում է քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիների դավանաբանական միավորման հնարավորության մասին: Իսկ ինչ կտա մեզ այդ հնարավոր միավորումը՝ ըստ իս ՝ոչ մի լավ բան: Ամբողջապես համաձայն եմ
My World My Space- դիտարկումների հետ:

----------

My World My Space (28.08.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Քո իրավունքն է : Սակայն կա սիրուհի թե չկա երկրորդական է: Խոսքը գնում է քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիների դավանաբանական միավորման հնարավորության մասին: Իսկ ինչ կտա մեզ այդ հնարավոր միավորումը՝ ըստ իս ՝ոչ մի լավ բան: Ամբողջապես համաձայն եմ
> My World My Space- դիտարկումների հետ:


Աշխարհում մի քանի հարյուր հազար կաթողիկե հայ կա, որոնք դարերով կաթողիկե են, հենց օրինակ Վրաստանում, բոլորն էլ պահպանել են հայկականը

----------


## My World My Space

> Աշխարհում մի քանի հարյուր հազար կաթողիկե հայ կա, որոնք դարերով կաթողիկե են, հենց օրինակ Վրաստանում, բոլորն էլ պահպանել են հայկականը


չէի ասի.... ինքս էլ արմատներով ջավախահայ եմ, շատ սերտ կապ ունեմ ջավախքի հետ, ուը համաձայն չեմ, որ ամեն ինչ պահպանվել է կաթոլիկների մոտ: հայկական մի հոգեբանություն կա, որը զուտ հայ-առաքելական ա, եփե կուղես, դայա պակասում ու կենցաղային շատ հարցերում, ոնց որ այլ ազգեր լինեն:

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> չէի ասի.... ինքս էլ արմատներով ջավախահայ եմ, շատ սերտ կապ ունեմ ջավախքի հետ, ուը համաձայն չեմ, որ ամեն ինչ պահպանվել է կաթոլիկների մոտ: հայկական մի հոգեբանություն կա, որը զուտ հայ-առաքելական ա, եփե կուղես, դայա պակասում ու կենցաղային շատ հարցերում, ոնց որ այլ ազգեր լինեն:


Ես դենց չեմ կարծում կարող ես օրինակ բերել?

----------


## Moonwalker

> Աշխարհում մի քանի հարյուր հազար կաթողիկե հայ կա, որոնք դարերով կաթողիկե են, հենց օրինակ Վրաստանում, բոլորն էլ պահպանել են հայկականը


Բայց ես չասեցի, որ ով կաթոլիկություն է ընդունում կորցնում է հայկականը: Ուղղակի հայ տեսակի հետ արդեն շատ վաղուց սետաճել է առաքելականությունը: Մի համեմատություն բերեմ. ասենք դու մի խնձոր ունես, որն աճել է քո այգում, քո ծառի վրա, քո աչքի առաջ, բայց քեզ առաջարկում են մի նույնատիպ խնձոր, որն աճել է իտալական սերմից Աստված գիտի թե որտեղ: Դու միշտ կերել ես քո ծառի խնձորները ու գիտես, որ դրանք առողջ են, բա էլ ինչու պիտի վերցնես օտար հողում աճած խնձորը, որը կարող է և որդնած լինել: Հուսով եմ հասկացար  :Wink: : Դե հիմա ինձ բացատրիր ինչու պետք է ես վերցնեմ այդ խնձորը:

----------


## My World My Space

> Ես դենց չեմ կարծում կարող ես օրինակ բերել?


էս պահին օրինակներ չեմ կարող բերել, բայց էդ զգացումը հաստատ կա, ես քիչ չեմ ապրել էնտեղ ու քիչ չեմ շփվել կաթոլիկների հետ.....

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> էս պահին օրինակներ չեմ կարող բերել, բայց էդ զգացումը հաստատ կա, ես քիչ չեմ ապրել էնտեղ ու քիչ չեմ շփվել կաթոլիկների հետ.....


Գուցե կա ինչ որ տեղ, բայց նույն հայկականն է :Smile:  :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:23 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:22 ----------




> Բայց ես չասեցի, որ ով կաթոլիկություն է ընդունում կորցնում է հայկականը: Ուղղակի հայ տեսակի հետ արդեն շատ վաղուց սետաճել է առաքելականությունը: Մի համեմատություն բերեմ. ասենք դու մի խնձոր ունես, որն աճել է քո այգում, քո ծառի վրա, քո աչքի առաջ, բայց քեզ առաջարկում են մի նույնատիպ խնձոր, որն աճել է իտալական սերմից Աստված գիտի թե որտեղ: Դու միշտ կերել ես քո ծառի խնձորները ու գիտես, որ դրանք առողջ են, բա էլ ինչու պիտի վերցնես օտար հողում աճած խնձորը, որը կարող է և որդնած լինել: Հուսով եմ հասկացար : Դե հիմա ինձ բացատրիր ինչու պետք է ես վերցնեմ այդ խնձորը:


Իսկ միգուցե այդ խնձորը ավելի համով է և ավելի առողջ? :Wink:

----------


## My World My Space

> Իսկ միգուցե այդ խնձորը ավելի համով է և ավելի առողջ?


 Իսկ միգուցե որդնա՞ծ է: Փորձած թանի ու անփորձ մածունի խոսքն էստեղ շատ տեղին ա

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:32 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:31 ----------

ամեն դեպքում մինչև չփորձես չես իմանա, իսկ կծելուց կարող ա մսով լինի, զգույշ էղի....

----------

Moonwalker (28.08.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իսկ միգուցե այդ խնձորը ավելի համով է և ավելի առողջ?


Իսկ միգուցե այն որդնա՞ծ է և կծելուց հետո բերանումդ դառնության հա՞մ մնա  :Think: : Իսկ եթե ուրիշ տեսանկյունից նայենք. բացի դավանաբանական մանր տարբերությունները, ինչո՞վ ես դու՝ հայ կաթոլիկդ տարբերվում ինձնից՝ հայ առաքելականից: Դժվար թե կարողանաս զգալիտարբերություններ մատնանշել: Հասկանում ես ոչինչ չէր փոխվի, եթե դու առաքելական լինեիր: Իսկ եթե մի քայլ անելուց հետո չես տեղափոխվում մի քայլ առաջ ուրեմն իմաստ չկա այդ քայլն անելու :Smile:

----------

My World My Space (28.08.2010)

----------


## My World My Space

> Իսկ միգուցե այն որդնա՞ծ է և կծելուց հետո բերանումդ դառնության հա՞մ մնա : Իսկ եթե ուրիշ տեսանկյունից նայենք. բացի դավանաբանական մանր տարբերությունները, ինչո՞վ ես դու՝ հայ կաթոլիկդ տարբերվում ինձնից՝ հայ առաքելականից: Դժվար թե կարողանաս զգալիտարբերություններ մատնանշել: Հասկանում ես ոչինչ չէր փոխվի, եթե դու առաքելական լինեիր: Իսկ եթե մի քայլ անելուց հետո չես տեղափոխվում մի քայլ առաջ ուրեմն իմաստ չկա այդ քայլն անելու


Առավել ևս, որ այդ քայլդ հնարավոր է կորուստներ բերի.......

----------

Moonwalker (28.08.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Իսկ միգուցե այն որդնա՞ծ է և կծելուց հետո բերանումդ դառնության հա՞մ մնա : Իսկ եթե ուրիշ տեսանկյունից նայենք. բացի դավանաբանական մանր տարբերությունները, ինչո՞վ ես դու՝ հայ կաթոլիկդ տարբերվում ինձնից՝ հայ առաքելականից: Դժվար թե կարողանաս զգալիտարբերություններ մատնանշել: Հասկանում ես ոչինչ չէր փոխվի, եթե դու առաքելական լինեիր: Իսկ եթե մի քայլ անելուց հետո չես տեղափոխվում մի քայլ առաջ ուրեմն իմաստ չկա այդ քայլն անելու


Ոչ մեկ չի ասում, որ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին սխալ է, շատ չնչին կա դավանանաքի տարբերություն և ծիսական տարբերություն, վերջապես Առաքելական, Կաթողիկե և Ուղղափառ եկեղեցինեևը քույր եկեղեցիներ են, ուղակի Քրիստոսը մի եկեղեցի է հիմնադրել և բաժանումը լավ չէ: Խնձորի համար ասեմ, որ փորձված է և շատ համեղ է, որդնած էլ չի :Wink: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:46 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:40 ----------

Աշխարհում կան երկրներ Ֆրանսիան,Իտալիան, Իսպանիան, Պորտուգալիան, Չեխիան, Ավստրիան, Ֆիլիպինները, լատինական Ամերիկայի բոլոր երկրները, որոնց բնակչության 90 տոկոսից ավելի կաթոլիկ են, աշխարհում ավելի քան մեկ միլիարդ, բայց բոլորը տարբեր ազգեր են, ունեն իրենց լեզուն, մշակույթը, ավալդույթները և այլն, բոլորը տարբեր են միատեսակ չեն բայց միավորվում են Քրիստոսով:

----------


## My World My Space

> Աշխարհում կան երկրներ Ֆրանսիան,Իտալիան, Իսպանիան, Պորտուգալիան, Չեխիան, Ավստրիան, Ֆիլիպինները, լատինական Ամերիկայի բոլոր երկրները, որոնց բնակչության 90 տոկոսից ավելի կաթոլիկ են, աշխարհում ավելի քան մեկ միլիարդ, բայց բոլորը տարբեր ազգեր են, ունեն իրենց լեզուն, մշակույթը, ավալդույթները և այլն, բոլորը տարբեր են միատեսակ չեն բայց միավորվում են Քրիստոսով:


Աշխարհում գիտես ո՞նց են կոնյակ խմում..... իսկ հայերը խմում են խորովածի հետ..... 
դե հիմա արի հային համոզի որ իր փորձած արաղի տեղ տղայի հարսանիքի սեղանին ագուարդիենտե դնի (իսպանական արաղ)........ինչքան էլ ուզում ա ագուարդիենտեն լավը լինի

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:57 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:52 ----------




> Ոչ մեկ չի ասում, որ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին սխալ է, շատ չնչին կա դավանանաքի տարբերություն և ծիսական տարբերություն, վերջապես Առաքելական, Կաթողիկե և Ուղղափառ եկեղեցինեևը քույր եկեղեցիներ են, ուղակի Քրիստոսը մի եկեղեցի է հիմնադրել և բաժանումը լավ չէ:


Իսկ Ղպտի և Ասորի եկեղեցիներն ինչ է քույր չե՞ն

----------

Moonwalker (28.08.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ոչ մեկ չի ասում, որ Հայ Առաքելական եկեղեցին սխալ է, շատ չնչին կա դավանանաքի տարբերություն և ծիսական տարբերություն, վերջապես Առաքելական, Կաթողիկե և Ուղղափառ եկեղեցինեևը քույր եկեղեցիներ են, ուղակի Քրիստոսը մի եկեղեցի է հիմնադրել և բաժանումը լավ չէ: Խնձորի համար ասեմ, որ փորձված է և շատ համեղ է, որդնած էլ չի
> Աշխարհում կան երկրներ Ֆրանսիան,Իտալիան, Իսպանիան, Պորտուգալիան, Չեխիան, Ավստրիան, Ֆիլիպինները, լատինական Ամերիկայի բոլոր երկրները, որոնց բնակչության 90 տոկոսից ավելի կաթոլիկ են, աշխարհում ավելի քան մեկ միլիարդ, բայց բոլորը տարբեր ազգեր են, ունեն իրենց լեզուն, մշակույթը, ավալդույթները և այլն, բոլորը տարբեր են միատեսակ չեն բայց միավորվում են Քրիստոսով:


Ի դեպ ասեմ հենց հռոմեական եկեղեցին այդ բառանման նախաձեռնողներից էր: Դե որ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին էդքան լավն էր, ինչու էր փորձում դարեր շարունակ իրեն հպատակեցնել Հայ եկեղեցին թե՛ բուն Հայաստանում, թե՛ Կիլիկիայում: Իսկ քո նշած ազգերի մեծ մասը ի սկզբանե կաթոլիկ են եղել, որովհետև իրենք կաթոլիկության առաջացումից շատ հետո են առաջացել: Իսկ մենք էլ ի սկզբանե առաքելական ենք եղել (քրիստոնեություն ընդունելուց հետո իհարկե): Իսկ միացում ասելով կաթոլիկները հասկանոււմ են մյուս եկեղեցիների միացումը իրենց, իսկ դա անընդունելի է:

----------

My World My Space (28.08.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Աշխարհում գիտես ո՞նց են կոնյակ խմում..... իսկ հայերը խմում են խորովածի հետ..... 
> դե հիմա արի հային համոզի որ իր փորձած արաղի տեղ տղայի հարսանիքի սեղանին ագուարդիենտե դնի (իսպանական արաղ)........ինչքան էլ ուզում ա ագուարդիենտեն լավը լինի
> 
> ---------- Ավելացվել է՝  13:57 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  13:52 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Իսկ Ղպտի և Ասորի եկեղեցիներն ինչ է քույր չե՞ն


Եթե չեմ սխալվում այդ եկեղեցիները մտնում են ուղղափառի մեջ

----------


## Moonwalker

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում այդ եկեղեցիները մտնում են ուղղափառի մեջ


My World My Space-ը կուղղի եթե սխալվեմ, բայց ինչքան գիտեմ հիշյալ եկեղեցիները ավելի մոտ են առաքելականին: :Think:

----------


## My World My Space

Հայաստան-Վրաստան-ին

Ի դեպ եթե փորձես քրքրել անցայլը, կտեսնես, որ նախնիներդ որոշակի աշխարհաքաղաքական պայմաններից ելնելով են դարձել կաթոլիկ, և հիմա դու կուրորեն հետևում ես նրանց դրած ավանդույթին, այնպես ինչպես մենք առաքելական եկեղեցու հետևորդներ ենք....
Էն ժամանակներում կաթլիկ միսիոներությունը օգտվելով տեղի վատ սոցիալ-տնտեսական պայմաններից որոշակի օգնության դիմաց կաթոլիկացրել է բնակչության մի մասին: Կներես, եթե կոշտ արտահայտվեցի, բայց դա էդպես է, թերթի պատմության էջերը , եթե կարող ես պարզի թե երբվանից եք դուք կաթոլիկ, և կասկանաս, թե ինչ մասին է խոսքը:

Առաելականների կաթոլիկ դառնալը հաստատ ուղեկցվելու է որոշակի արժեքների թելադրումով, որը չի կարող մեզ համար ընդունելի լինել, հենց թեկուզ վերցրու միասեռականների ամուսնաության հարցը... և բազում-բազում այլ հարցեր: Էս պահին կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին ոչ ժամանակ ունի ոչ էլ հավես, տեղի մի բուռ կաթոլիկների հետ, նրանք պարզապես կամաց-կամաց մեծացնում են կաթլիկների բանակը, իսկ այ երբ կվերջացնեն, էն ժամանակ կսկսվեն տոտալ պարտադրումները, կարող ես մազաչափ անգամ չկասկածել: Իշխանությունը ուժով են պահում.....
Այդ թվում նաև հոգևոր իշխանությունը

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  14:10 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  14:09 ----------




> My World My Space-ը կուղղի եթե սխալվեմ, բայց ինչքան գիտեմ հիշյալ եկեղեցիները ավելի մոտ են առաքելականին:


Ղպտիները միանշանակ այո, իսկ այ ասորիները ավելի մոտ են առաքելականին, քան կաթոլիկ եկեղեցուն

----------

Moonwalker (28.08.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Եթե չեմ սխալվում այդ եկեղեցիները մտնում են ուղղափառի մեջ


Արարատյան թեմի կայքում գտա՝
«Դոգմայի և ուսմունքի առումով Հայ Եկեղեցուն ամենամոտ եկեղեցիներն են Ասորի Հակոբիկյան Եկեղեցին, Եգիպտոսի Ղպտի Ուղղափառ Եկեղեցին, Եթովպիայի Եկեղեցին և Հնդկաստանի Մալաբար Մալանքարա Եկեղեցին: Այս հինգ Եկեղեցիները սովորաբար հիշատակվում են որպես Արևելյան Ուղղափառ Եկեղեցիներ` նրանց Բյուզանդական Ուղղափառ Եկեղեցիներից տարբերելու համար: Այս Եկեղեցիներից յուրաքանչյուրն ունի իր եպիսկոպոսապետը և անկախ է, և սակայն հինգն էլ սերտ կապերի մեջ են միմյանց հետ:» (http://www.araratian-tem.am/qpage.php?id=2585&lang=A)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

> Ի դեպ ասեմ հենց հռոմեական եկեղեցին այդ բառանման նախաձեռնողներից էր: Դե որ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին էդքան լավն էր, ինչու էր փորձում դարեր շարունակ իրեն հպատակեցնել Հայ եկեղեցին թե՛ բուն Հայաստանում, թե՛ Կիլիկիայում: Իսկ քո նշած ազգերի մեծ մասը ի սկզբանե կաթոլիկ են եղել, որովհետև իրենք կաթոլիկության առաջացումից շատ հետո են առաջացել: Իսկ մենք էլ ի սկզբանե առաքելական ենք եղել (քրիստոնեություն ընդունելուց հետո իհարկե): Իսկ միացում ասելով կաթոլիկները հասկանոււմ են մյուս եկեղեցիների միացումը իրենց, իսկ դա անընդունելի է:


 Բաժանարարը Կաթողիկե եկեղեցին չի եղել, կաթողիկե եկեղեցին ի սկզբանե եղել է առաքելական և տիեզերական(կաթողիկե) եկեղեցին հիմնադրել էՊետրոս առաքյալը, և բոլորը եղել են քրիստոնյա առանց բաժանման, տարբեր ազգերի ներկայացուցիչներ: Բաժանումը եղել է Քաղկեդոնի ժողովից հետո

----------


## Monk

*Մոդերատորական. խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Քրիստոնեական Եկեղեցիների միջև եղած տարբերությունների հարցը քննարկել համապատասխան թեմայում։ Հիմա դեռ շատ ժամանակ չունեմ, բայց հետո թեման կնայեմ. թեմայից դուրս գրառումների հեղինակները տուգանվելու են:*

----------

Moonwalker (28.08.2010), My World My Space (28.08.2010)

----------


## Հայաստան-Վրաստան

[QUOTE=Moonwalker;2081124]My World My Space-ը կուղղի եթե սխալվեմ, բայց ինչքան գիտեմ հիշյալ եկեղեցիները ավելի մոտ են առաքելականին: :Think: [/QUO
Առաքելական եկեղեցին նույնպես դասվում է ուղղափառի շարքում

----------


## My World My Space

> Առաքելական եկեղեցին նույնպես դասվում է ուղղափառի շարքում


էս էլ քեզ պատասխանը: հայ առաելականը պայմանականորեն ավելի մոտ է ուղղափառ եկեղեցուն, *բայց ուղղափառ չէ*

Հայ առաքելական,Ղպտի,  Ասորի, Եթովպական, Հնդիկ Մալանկարա և Էրիթրեայի Եկեղեցիները  հավատում է, որ Տեր Քրիստոսի աստվածային և մարդկային բնությունները միավորված են մեկ բնության, այսինքն՝ Մարդացյալ Խոսքի բնության մեջ։ Նրանք հավատում են, որ Տեր Քրիստոսն ունի կատարյալ աստվածություն և կատարյալ մարդկություն, և որ Նրա աստվածությունը երբեք՝ ոչ մի վայրկյան կամ ակնթարթ, Նրա մարդկությունից չի բաժանվել։ Հետևաբար նրանք  չենք խոսում երկու բնությունների մասին դրանց միությունից հետո։ «Երկու բնություն» արտահայտության պատճառով այս եկեղեցիները մերժեցինք Քաղկեդոնի ժողովը 451թ.

----------

Monk (28.08.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Բաժանարարը Կաթողիկե եկեղեցին չի եղել, կաթողիկե եկեղեցին ի սկզբանե եղել է առաքելական և տիեզերական(կաթողիկե) եկեղեցին հիմնադրել էՊետրոս առաքյալը, և բոլորը եղել են քրիստոնյա առանց բաժանման, տարբեր ազգերի ներկայացուցիչներ: Բաժանումը եղել է Քաղկեդոնի ժողովից հետո


Թույլ տուր այդքան էլ չհամաձայնել քո հետ: Քաղկեդոնի ժոշովի ժամանակ արդեն եկեղեցիները արդեն անջատ կառավարում ունեին: Հռոմում իշխում էր Լևոն 1-ին պապը, Ալեքսանդրիայում՝ Դիոսկոր պատրիարքը, Կ. Պոլսում Անատոլիս Կ. պոլսեցին, Հայաստանում՝ Հովսեփ Վայոցձորցին: Եկեղեցիները դավանաբանորեն միասնական էին, սակայն պառակտումը արդեն սկսվել էր: Իսկ եկեղեցիների անջատման պատճառը Հռոմի պապի և Պոլսի պատրիարքի իրենց ազդեցության ոլորտն ընդլայնելու ձգտումն էր:

----------

Monk (28.08.2010), Պանդուխտ (28.08.2010)

----------


## Benadad

> Թույլ տուր այդքան էլ չհամաձայնել քո հետ: Քաղկեդոնի ժոշովի ժամանակ արդեն եկեղեցիները արդեն անջատ կառավարում ունեին: Հռոմում իշխում էր Լևոն 1-ին պապը, Ալեքսանդրիայում՝ Դիոսկոր պատրիարքը, Կ. Պոլսում Անատոլիս Կ. պոլսեցին, Հայաստանում՝ Հովսեփ Վայոցձորցին: Եկեղեցիները դավանաբանորեն միասնական էին, սակայն պառակտումը արդեն սկսվել էր: Իսկ եկեղեցիների անջատման պատճառը Հռոմի պապի և Պոլսի պատրիարքի իրենց ազդեցության ոլորտն ընդլայնելու ձգտումն էր:


Ոչ,մինչև Քաղքեդոնի ժողովը, այսինքն բաժանումը, բոլոր եկեղեցիները, այդ թվում և Հայ եկեղեցին, իր եպիսկոպոսական իշխանությունըստացել է Կեսարիայում, հենց մեր առաջին հայրապետտը՝ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչը, նա որպես եպիսկոպոս և եպիսկոպոսապետ ձեռնադրվել է Կեսարիայում, և միայն Պապ թագավորից հետո է հայ հայրապետների ձեռնադությունը տեղի ուենում բուն Հայաստանում և հայ եպիսոպոսների ձեռքով: Իսկ ինչ մնում է երկրորդ և երորրդ տիեզերաժողովներին ,ապա դրանց էլ չենք մասնակցել , բայց ընդունել ենք, չեմ կործում ,որ ի հոգեվորական չեր գտնվի ,որպեսզի ուղարկվեր ժողովին: Ինպես մի անգամ Միքայել Սրբազանն ասած, մենք չնդունեցինք այդ ժողովի որոշումները, ելնելով այն հանգամանքից, որ պահենք ընդհանրական եկեղեցու ավանդույթները և այն միասնությունը, որը կար նախքան բաժանումը, դրանից հետո, այն եկեղեցիները, որոնք չընդունեցին կանոնները, կոչվեցին հակաքաղքեդոնական,կամ աղանդավորեր, և դա շարունակվել է մինչե տասնիներորդ դարի վերջը: իսկ այն եկեղեցիները,որոնք հավատարիմ մնացին նախնյաց ավանդությին,ասել է թե, ընդհանրական եկեղեցու ավանդույթին, կաչվեցին հին արևելյան ուղղափար եկեղեցի, նրանք բոլորն էլ ունեն իրենց հայրապետերը ր գործում են անկախ և համարվում են ՀԱԵ-ի քույր եկեղեցինրը:
Մի բան եմ ուզում պարզաբանել, թե այն եկեղեցուն,որը մյուսին հալածում է , և անվանում աղանդավոր, խոսքս կոնկրետ ուղղված է ռուս ուղղափառին, որի մի պատրիարքը մի անգամ մեզ բնորոշել է,որպես «հայկական աղանդ» ,հիմա ինչխես կարող է համարվել քույր եկեղեցի՞:Հասնկանում եմ, որ մուտք ենք գործել չարաբաստկիկ էկումների շարժման մեջ, բայց դա ոչ ոքի չի արդարացնում և ոչինչ չի արդարացնում…

----------

My World My Space (28.08.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Ոչ,մինչև Քաղքեդոնի ժողովը, այսինքն բաժանումը, *բոլոր եկեղեցիները*, այդ թվում և Հայ եկեղեցին, իր եպիսկոպոսական իշխանությունը ստացել է Կեսարիայում, հենց մեր առաջին հայրապետտը՝ Գրիգոր Լուսավորիչը, նա որպես եպիսկոպոս և եպիսկոպոսապետ ձեռնադրվել է Կեսարիայում, և միայն Պապ թագավորից հետո է հայ հայրապետների ձեռնադությունը տեղի ուենում բուն Հայաստանում և հայ եպիսոպոսների ձեռքով:


Կներեք բայց ձեզ հետ կարող եմ համաձայնել միայն Հայ առաքելական եկեղեցու մասով: Այո հայոց հայրապետերը օծվել են Կեսարիայում մինչև Պապի եկեղեցական բարեփոխումները: Բայց օրինակ վերոհիշյալ Քաղկեդոնի ժողովին մասնակցած Լևոն 1-ին Մեծ պապը 440թ.-ին պապ է ընտրվել հոգևոր կոնկլավի որոշմամբ ու օծվել է Հռոմում: Կոստանդնոպոլսում պատրիարքը նույնպես ընտրվում էր հոգևոր ժողովում և հաստատվում կայսեր կողմից: Չգիտեմ, անձամբ իմ համար ակնհայտ է. Քաղկեդոնի ժողովի գումարման պահին ժամանակի 3 հզորագույն աթոռները Հռոմում, Կոստանդնոպոլսում և   Ալեքսանդրիայում գործնականում անկախ էին: Եվ միասնական եկեղեցու տարանջատումը ժամանակի հարց էր՝




> Մի բան եմ ուզում պարզաբանել, թե այն եկեղեցուն,որը մյուսին հալածում է , և անվանում աղանդավոր, խոսքս կոնկրետ ուղղված է ռուս ուղղափառին, որի մի պատրիարքը մի անգամ մեզ բնորոշել է,որպես «հայկական աղանդ» ,հիմա ինչխես կարող է համարվել քույր եկեղեցի՞:Հասնկանում եմ, որ մուտք ենք գործել չարաբաստկիկ էկումների շարժման մեջ, բայց դա ոչ ոքի չի արդարացնում և ոչինչ չի արդարացնում…


Իսկ երբ Մոսկվայի և Ամենայն Ռուսիո պատրիարք Կիրիլը Հայաստանում էր, մեր հայրապետն ու հոգևոր դասը նրան ընդունեցին իբրև իրենց հոգևոր եղբոր ու ամեն քայլին հիշեցնում էին մեր եկեղեցիների քույր լինելու հագամանքը :Think: :

----------

My World My Space (29.08.2010)

----------


## Benadad

Այն ժամանակ, երբ Հայաստանն Ավարայրի պատերազմում առաջացրած աղետի  մեջ էր, երբ երկիրը քարուքանդ էր դառել և հայկական աբստամբությունը լռներում էր ապաստանել և շարունակվում էր հունասիրական նկրտումները, հայկական սահմաններից հեռու, օտար միջավայրում, օտար հանգամանքների ազդեցություններից և շահերի բախումից գայանալով ՝ տեղի էր ունենում մի դեպք. որ հայ ժաղավրդի համար անհունապես մեծ, ճակատագրական նշանակություն պիտի ստանար՝ դառնալով մի կախարդական առանցք, որի շուրջը պիտի պտտեր հայ կյանքը Ե դարից սկսած մինչև մեր օրերը: Այսպիսի բնորոշում է տալիս պատմաբան Առաքել Բաբախանյանը,//Լեո-ն/:


Եգիպտոսի Ալեքսանդրա մայրաքաղաքը  բքրիստոնեության զարգացման մեջ Կ.Պոլսին անհամեմատ աքվելիւ եծ դեր էր կատարել, և իրեն էլ միանգամայն արժանի էր համարում կրոնական փարավոնություն ստեղծելու :  

Լևոն պապի մի նամակով Պուղքերիա թագուհու ամուսինը՝ այսինքն կայսրըը՝ Մարկիանոսը, հրաման տվեց գումարելու մի նոր ժողով, այս անգամ Բյութանիայի մայրաքաղաք Քաղքեդոնում: Քաղքեսոնի ժողովն ամենից առաձ  բավարարություն էր տալիս պապական իմպերիալիզմի ձգտումներին, ժողովին ներկա էին 600-ից ավելի եպիսկոպոս,մոծագույն մասը՝ հույներ, Աֆրիկայի եկեղեցուց էլ ներկայացուցիչներ կային,բայց քիչ, վանդալների հարձակումների պատճառով, եվ նույնքան էլ կային Սիրիայից: Նրանք ընդունել ? հաստատել են հետեվյալ բանաձեվը.
«Ուսուցանեմք զնոյն ՝ կատարեալ յաստվուածութեան  եվ զնուն ՝կատարեալ մարդկությեան, զնոյն ՝ Աստուած ճշմարիտ եվ մարդ  ճշմաիրտ, ի բանավոր հոգւոյ ? մարմնոյ , զնոյն ՝ էակից Հօրէ ծնեալ ըստ աստուածությեան եվ ի վերջին աւուրս վասն մեր եվ վասն մորոյ փրկութեան   Մարիամայ յաստուածածին կուսեն ՝ ըստ մարդկութեան......»: Եթե ցանկություն ունեք կարող եմ շարունակել, բայց այսքանը կարծեմ բավական է պխատերացում կազմելու համար այս ժողովի վարդապետության մասին:

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  18:15 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  18:10 ----------




> Խնդրում եմ այդպիսի արտահայտություն չանեք, ով է չարադեմ մարդը միթե Հովհաննես Պողոս 2-րդը, Նա արել է ամբողջ աշխարհի համար այնքան, ինչքան ոչ մեկը: Վերջապես քրիստոնեությունը չի սովորեցնում ինչ որ մեկին այդպիսի մականունով դիմել, առավել ևս Հռոմի Պապին, նույն ձևով կարող է մեկը արտահայտվել Գարեգին 2-րդ ի մասին: Իսկ քրիստոնեությունը ազգային չի, Քրիստոսը իր արյունը թափեց ամբողջ աշխարհի մարդկության համար: Իսկ թե ինչ է կատարվել Ֆրանսիայում պատմության մասին վերը խոսում էինք, երկրի վրա անմեղ չկա ու չի լինի, դա կաթողիկե եկեղեցու վարկանիշին չպետք է ազդի, որը ըմդհանրական և առաքելական եկեղեցի է: 
>  Օտարին ենթարկվելու մասին ես ասեցի, քրիստոնեությունը ազգային չի լինում, Աստծո համար ամբողջ աշխարհի մարդիկ հավասար են, երբեմն օտարազգին ավելի լավ է հասկացել ժողովրդի խնդիրները, ու դա ենթարկվել չի այլ հարգել, ոչ մեկ չի ստիպում որ ենթարկվենք իտալացիներին:


Օրինակ ի՞նչ  է արել, հիմնադիրել է էկումնեիկ շարժումը ՞ մասոնությունը բելոր մի որ զարգացման մակարդակի վրա եվ անձամբ գլխավորելով այդ շարժումը, շաաաաատ շնորհակալ եմ նրա կատարած այդ «մեծահոգի» գործի համար, ինչպես ասորական մի առածն է ասում, գիշերը գողություն կանե, առավոտը Տեր Ողորմեան կսե, շատ շնորհակալ եմ նրա այն  ներողությունից, որը նա խնդրեց ամբողջ աշխարհին Մոսուլինիի մեղքերի համար.....

----------

anahit96 (22.04.2012), Moonwalker (29.08.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Այն ժամանակ, երբ Հայաստանն Ավարայրի պատերազմում առաջացրած աղետի  մեջ էր, երբ երկիրը քարուքանդ էր դառել և հայկական աբստամբությունը լռներում էր ապաստանել և շարունակվում էր հունասիրական նկրտումները, հայկական սահմաններից հեռու, օտար միջավայրում, օտար հանգամանքների ազդեցություններից և շահերի բախումից գայանալով ՝ տեղի էր ունենում մի դեպք. որ հայ ժաղավրդի համար անհունապես մեծ, ճակատագրական նշանակություն պիտի ստանար՝ դառնալով մի կախարդական առանցք, որի շուրջը պիտի պտտեր հայ կյանքը Ե դարից սկսած մինչև մեր օրերը: Այսպիսի բնորոշում է տալիս պատմաբան Առաքել Բաբախանյանը,//Լեո-ն/:
> 
> 
> Եգիպտոսի Ալեքսանդրա մայրաքաղաքը  բքրիստոնեության զարգացման մեջ Կ.Պոլսին անհամեմատ աքվելիւ եծ դեր էր կատարել, և իրեն էլ միանգամայն արժանի էր համարում կրոնական փարավոնություն ստեղծելու :  
> 
> Լևոն պապի մի նամակով Պուղքերիա թագուհու ամուսինը՝ այսինքն կայսրըը՝ Մարկիանոսը, հրաման տվեց գումարելու մի նոր ժողով, այս անգամ Բյութանիայի մայրաքաղաք Քաղքեդոնում: Քաղքեսոնի ժողովն ամենից առաձ  բավարարություն էր տալիս պապական իմպերիալիզմի ձգտումներին, ժողովին ներկա էին 600-ից ավելի եպիսկոպոս,մոծագույն մասը՝ հույներ, Աֆրիկայի եկեղեցուց էլ ներկայացուցիչներ կային,բայց քիչ, վանդալների հարձակումների պատճառով, եվ նույնքան էլ կային Սիրիայից: Նրանք ընդունել ? հաստատել են հետեվյալ բանաձեվը.
> «Ուսուցանեմք զնոյն ՝ կատարեալ յաստվուածութեան  եվ զնուն ՝կատարեալ մարդկությեան, զնոյն ՝ Աստուած ճշմարիտ եվ մարդ  ճշմաիրտ, ի բանավոր հոգւոյ ? մարմնոյ , զնոյն ՝ էակից Հօրէ ծնեալ ըստ աստուածությեան եվ ի վերջին աւուրս վասն մեր եվ վասն մորոյ փրկութեան   Մարիամայ յաստուածածին կուսեն ՝ ըստ մարդկութեան......»: Եթե ցանկություն ունեք կարող եմ շարունակել, բայց այսքանը կարծեմ բավական է պխատերացում կազմելու համար այս ժողովի վարդապետության մասին:


Այս գրառումը միայն հաստատում է հաստատում է իմ վերոգրյալ գրառման իսկությունը՝  :Think: 




> Ի դեպ ասեմ հենց հռոմեական եկեղեցին այդ բառանման նախաձեռնողներից էր: Դե որ կաթոլիկ եկեղեցին էդքան լավն էր, ինչու էր փորձում դարեր շարունակ իրեն հպատակեցնել Հայ եկեղեցին թե՛ բուն Հայաստանում, թե՛ Կիլիկիայում: Իսկ քո նշած ազգերի մեծ մասը ի սկզբանե կաթոլիկ են եղել, որովհետև իրենք կաթոլիկության առաջացումից շատ հետո են առաջացել: Իսկ մենք էլ ի սկզբանե առաքելական ենք եղել (քրիստոնեություն ընդունելուց հետո իհարկե): Իսկ միացում ասելով կաթոլիկները հասկանոււմ են մյուս եկեղեցիների միացումը իրենց, իսկ դա անընդունելի է:


Իսկ ժողովի վարդապետության մասին. այո և ևս մի անգամ այո այն մերժելի է միասնական քրիստոնեական տեսության տեսակետից նայելիս:

----------


## Benadad

> Այս գրառումը միայն հաստատում է հաստատում է իմ վերոգրյալ գրառման իսկությունը՝



Գիտեմ եղբայր, հետո ճշտեցի և համոզվեցի

----------

Moonwalker (29.08.2010)

----------


## mnowak

Մոտ 2 տարի այս թեմայում գրառում չի կատարվել ... ես հիմա կխախտեմ լռությունը  :Smile: 

Այսպիսի մի հարց - ո՞վ կարող է տալ ինձ ինտերնետային հղում որտեղից կարող եմ բեռնել "Տիեզերական Ժողովներ"ի մասին գրականություն: 
Ցանկալի է լինի բավականաչափ մանրամասն տարբերակով: Այս պահին կարդում եմ ռուսերեն տարբերակը (Կարտաշով) սակայն շատ կուզենամ նույնը կարդալ հայերեն:

----------


## հովարս

> Այսպիսի մի հարց - ո՞վ կարող է տալ ինձ ինտերնետային հղում որտեղից կարող եմ բեռնել "Տիեզերական Ժողովներ"ի մասին գրականություն: 
> Ցանկալի է լինի բավականաչափ մանրամասն տարբերակով: Այս պահին կարդում եմ ռուսերեն տարբերակը (Կարտաշով) սակայն շատ կուզենամ նույնը կարդալ հայերեն:


Միայն սա գտնվեց, չգիտեմ որքանով քեզ կոգնի

http://lusamut.net/category/%D5%A8%D...6%D5%A5%D6%80/

----------


## mnowak

Շնորհակալ եմ , սակայն սա ոչ մի կերպ չի համեմատվի Կարտաշովի կամ Բոլոտովի նյութերի հետ...

----------


## հովարս

mnowak ջան, այսօր շատ մեկնաբանություններով կարող ես գտնել, որոնք շփոթություններ կարող են առաջացնել: Եկեղեցու հակառակորդները քաղաքականության և շահի տեսանկյունով են մեկնաբանում, կաթոլիկները իրենցը առաջ տանելով, ուղղափառները՝ իրենցը, իսկ ՀԱԵ ոչ մի ավելոդ մեկնաբանություն չի տալիս:

----------


## mnowak

այդ դեպքում տվեք ինձ ուղղություն թե ինչպես ես կարող եմ ծանոթանալ առանց մեկնաբանությունների տարբերակին

----------


## հովարս

> այդ դեպքում տվեք ինձ ուղղություն թե ինչպես ես կարող եմ ծանոթանալ առանց մեկնաբանությունների տարբերակին


Գտիր «եկեղեցու պատմություն»ը, ոչ թե ինչոր մի եկեղեցու, այլ ընդհանրական՝ որը սկսվում է առաքելական շրջաններից: Կարծում եմ, որ լեզվով էլ գտնես օգուտ կքաղես

Ծանոթ չեմ այս հղմանը , բայց մի հայացք կարող ես գցել
http://www.dorogadomoj.com/g4ihc104.html

----------


## mnowak

հիմա ես կարդում եմ - http://azbyka.ru/dictionary/03/karta...y_01-all.shtml
գիտակներին խնդրում եմ ասել ինչքանո՞վ ճիշտ նյութ եմ ուսումնասիրում:

----------


## fanaid

> հիմա ես կարդում եմ - http://azbyka.ru/dictionary/03/karta...y_01-all.shtml
> գիտակներին խնդրում եմ ասել ինչքանո՞վ ճիշտ նյութ եմ ուսումնասիրում:


Բացեցի մի պատահական մաս եւ սա ընկավ աչքիս. մեջբերում


> Златоуст цринадлежал к тому слою, который обрабатывал земельные участки солидных размеров, а в городах вел промышленность и торговлю. По-нынешнему, это класс буржуазный. Жизненные интересы побуждали эти семьи давать своим детям наилучшее образование, т.е. платить большие деньги немногим частным учителям. Школа была делом частным, а не государственным.


 Հիմա դատիր ինքդ:

----------


## mnowak

բացատրեմ ավելի պարզ ... ես կարդում եմ այն ինչի հղումը տվել եմ: Դա ինձ համար սովորական տեղեկությունա ու ես այնտեղ ոչ մի այլ/վատ բան չեմ տեսնում:
Ես չունեմ այն ինչի հետ կարող եմ համեմատել և տեսնել տարբերությունները և (ըստ ՀԱԵ) սխալները:

----------


## mnowak

փաստորեն չկա նման բան ... սակայն կան պնդողներ որ իմ տարբերակը սխալ է ...
հետաքրքիրա ... էտ դեպքում ինչի՞ հետ համեմատելով (օրինակ) ես պետքա ընդունեմ որ ճիշտը հայկական տարբերակում է այլ ոչ թե այն ինչ առաջարկում է ինձ ուղղափառ եկեղեցին:

----------


## Ամմէ

Ինձ միշտ էլ հետաքրքրել է թե ինչու են հայերը  միշտ հակառակ գնացել մյուս երկրների դեմ , ու ամեն նորություն ընդունել առաջինը , :Think: երեվի հենց դրանից է էլի , որ միչև հիմա ամեն ինչ մեզ համար դժվար է տրվում  :Think: հայեր եկեք վերջ տանք մեր այդ սովորությանը :Think: թե ինչու է մեզ այդքան դուր գալիս ամեն ինչի նորը ու ծանրը մեզ վրա վերցնելը ու դրա համար արյունով միշտ հատուցել :Think:

----------


## հովարս

> բացատրեմ ավելի պարզ ... ես կարդում եմ այն ինչի հղումը տվել եմ: Դա ինձ համար սովորական տեղեկությունա ու ես այնտեղ ոչ մի այլ/վատ բան չեմ տեսնում:
> Ես չունեմ այն ինչի հետ կարող եմ համեմատել և տեսնել տարբերությունները և (ըստ ՀԱԵ) սխալները:





> փաստորեն չկա նման բան ... սակայն կան պնդողներ որ իմ տարբերակը սխալ է ...
> հետաքրքիրա ... էտ դեպքում ինչի՞ հետ համեմատելով (օրինակ) ես պետքա ընդունեմ որ ճիշտը հայկական տարբերակում է այլ ոչ թե այն ինչ առաջարկում է ինձ ուղղափառ եկեղեցին:


Չգիտեմ, թե կոնկրետ ինչ է քեզ հետաքրքրում ... , բայց այստեղ կարճ և կոնկրետ ՀԱԵ-ի դիրքորոշումն է
http://www.armenianchurch.org/index....id=4093&pid=59

----------


## Monk

> Ինձ միշտ էլ հետաքրքրել է թե ինչու են հայերը  միշտ հակառակ գնացել մյուս երկրների դեմ , ու ամեն նորություն ընդունել առաջինը ,երեվի հենց դրանից է էլի , որ միչև հիմա ամեն ինչ մեզ համար դժվար է տրվում հայեր եկեք վերջ տանք մեր այդ սովորությանըթե ինչու է մեզ այդքան դուր գալիս ամեն ինչի նորը ու ծանրը մեզ վրա վերցնելը ու դրա համար արյունով միշտ հատուցել


Կպարզաբանե՞ք, թե Ձեր գրառումն ինչ կապ ունի այս թեմայի հետ:

----------

mnowak (30.04.2012), Quyr Qery (06.05.2012), Skeptic (28.04.2012), հովարս (28.04.2012)

----------


## mnowak

> Չգիտեմ, թե կոնկրետ ինչ է քեզ հետաքրքրում ... , բայց այստեղ կարճ և կոնկրետ ՀԱԵ-ի դիրքորոշումն է
> http://www.armenianchurch.org/index....id=4093&pid=59


Շնորհակալ եմ , բայց նման կարճածավալ բացատրություններ ինտերնետում բավականին շատ են ու իհարկե ձեր առաջարկած տարբերակը ենթարվածա ՀԱԵ-ի կողմից համապատասխան խմբագրման քանի որ ամեն եկեղեցի ինչպես միշտ գտնվում է իր դավանության ճշտության ապացույցով զբաղվելու մեջ: Խոսքս դրա մասին չի ... այն ինչ հղում ես ավելի շուտ տվել եմ ավելի ծավալուն ու մանրամասն է (իհարկե բազմազան աննշան դեպքերի մասին պատմություններով)... 
ես դեռ կփնտրեմ նման մի բան որը գրվել է ՀԱԵ-ի կողմից (ծավալուն) ... երևի պետք է գնալ ազգային գրադարան...

----------


## ըշտը

Թեմայի բոլոր եօթը էջերը չեմ կարդացել, բայց Քաղկեդոնի բանաձեւերը կարդալով ոչ մի հակասութիւն չեմ գտել դրանց եւ Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու վարդապետութեան միջեւ...

----------


## հովարս

> ես դեռ կփնտրեմ նման մի բան որը գրվել է ՀԱԵ-ի կողմից (ծավալուն) ... երևի պետք է գնալ ազգային գրադարան...


Գուցե չգտնես, որովհետև ՀԱԵ-ին չի հետաքրքրել այլազգիների քաղաքական դիրքերը, ինչպես ներկայացնում են Կարտաշովը կամ Բոլոտովը, և ոչ էլ մյուս եկեղեցիների քաղաքականությունը, այլ եկեղեցու ողջամիտ վարդապետությունը և դավանանքը, որոնք էլ կազմված են  առաջին երեք ժողովներում, իսկ չորրորդը՝ կարծես թե հակասում է այդ որոշումները




> ձեր առաջարկած* տարբերակը ենթարվածա ՀԱԵ-ի կողմից համապատասխան խմբագրման* քանի որ ամեն եկեղեցի ինչպես միշտ գտնվում է իր դավանության ճշտության ապացույցով զբաղվելու մեջ


 Կարո՞ղ ես մի օրինակ բերել:

----------


## mnowak

հարգելի Շիրակի մարզի ներկայացուցիչ *ըշտը* նշեմ որ քո "...չեմ գտել *դրանց*..."-ի մեջ մտնում են նաև Հայաստանի ներկայացուցիչները 1-ին, 2-րդ և 3-րդ Տիեզերական ժողովներում:

*հովարս* - չի կարող ՀԱԵ-ին չհետաքրքրել քանի որ Հայաստանը եղել է մասնակից 1-ին, 2-րդ և 3-րդ Տիեզերական ժողովներին իսկ չնդունելով/չճանաչելով 4-րդը առանձնքացել Համընդհանուր Եկեղեցուց և փոխադարձ չի ճանաչվում նաև Ուղղափառ Համընդհանուր Եկեղեցու կողմից սակայն գոյություն ունի հավասար փոխադարձ հարգանք (իսրտե - *Բրավո !*) և մտերմեւթյուն քանի որ հայածքների տարբերությունները կարող են դիտվել միայն շատ մանրամասն ուսումնասիրումով:

----------


## հովարս

mnowak ջան, ՀԱԵ-ն  2րդ և 3րդ ժողովներին էլ չի մասնակցել , բայց ծանոթանալով որոշումներին ընդունել է, իսկ 4րդի որոշումը չի ընդունել , քանի որ հակասել է առաջի երեքին, և ոչ թե ՀԱԵ-ն է առանձնացել, այլ իրեն և մյուս արևելյան եկեղեցիներին՝ որոնք նույնպես չեն ընդունել այդ որոշումը, համարել են հակաքաղկեդոնյան աղանդ և արհեստական անջատել, (իսկ յոթերորդ ժողովում ո՞վ էր ճիշտը): Ինչ վերաբերվում է փոխադարձ հարգանքի և մտերմության, իրականությունը այլ բան է ասում, ինչևէ, հետևիր հոգուդ անդորրին:

----------


## mnowak

իսկ որոշ հոգևորականի պատմածներով Հայերը մասնակցել են ... այ սրա համար եմ ասում կա՞ ինչոր փաստաթղթեր կամ պատմական գրականություն որտեղ կլինի կոնկրետ դիրքորոշումներ թե՞ չե: Ասենք Մովսես Խորենացի:

----------


## Moonwalker

> իսկ որոշ հոգևորականի պատմածներով Հայերը մասնակցել են ... այ սրա համար եմ ասում կա՞ ինչոր փաստաթղթեր կամ պատմական գրականություն որտեղ կլինի կոնկրետ դիրքորոշումներ թե՞ չե: Ասենք Մովսես Խորենացի:


 :LOL: 

Մենակ պահանջատիրական տոնով հարցեր ես տալիս, բա վերցրու դասական շրջանի պատմագրություն կարդա: Հենց քո ասած Խորենացին մի թեթև նայեցի՝

Նիկեայի ժողովի մասին՝ գլուխ *ԶԹ-ն ամբողջությամբ* («Յաղագս Արիոսի չարափառի, եւ ժողովոյն որ եղեւ վասն նորա ի Նիկիա, եւ սքանչելեացն որ երեւացաւ ի Գրիգորիոս:»)  ու *Ղ գլխի սկիզբը* («Դարձ Արիստակես ի Նիկիոյ, եւ հաւատալ ազգականացն, եւ որ ինչ ի Գառնի շինուածք:»):
Եփեսոսի ժողովի մասին՝ *գլուխ ԿԱ* («Յաղագս ժողովոյն Եփեսոսի,որ վասն ամբարշտին Նեստորի եղեւ:»):
Կոստանդնուպոլսի ժողովի մասին՝ *գլուխ ԼԳ* («Յաղագս թագաւորելոյն Թէոդոսի մեծի, եւ ժողովոյն որ եղեւ վասն հոգեմարտացն:»):

----------


## mnowak

հենց սովորական հայերենով գտնեմ անպայման կկարդամ ... եթե էտ տարբերակը կա ինտերնետում կխնդրեի դնեք հղումը:
Իսկ տոնը պահանջի հետ կապ չուներ եսել սովորական մարդ էակ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Moonwalker

> հենց սովորական հայերենով գտնեմ անպայման կկարդամ ... եթե էտ տարբերակը կա ինտերնետում կխնդրեի դնեք հղումը:
> Իսկ տոնը պահանջի հետ կապ չուներ եսել սովորական մարդ էակ եմ


 :Jpit: 

Սովորական մարդ էակ ջան, համացանցում չգտա, բայց հատուկ քո համար էդ գլուխները սքան արեցի (աշխարհաբար՝ քո ասած սովորական հայերեն)՝

*Նիկեայի մասին*,
*Եփեսոսի մասին*,
*Կոստանդնուպոլիս մասին*:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.05.2012), Գեա (04.05.2012)

----------


## mnowak

Շնորհակալ եմ Մայքլ

----------

Ներսես_AM (02.05.2012)

----------


## ըշտը

> հարգելի Շիրակի մարզի ներկայացուցիչ *ըշտը* նշեմ որ քո "...չեմ գտել *դրանց*..."-ի մեջ մտնում են նաև Հայաստանի ներկայացուցիչները 1-ին, 2-րդ և 3-րդ Տիեզերական ժողովներում:


mnowak, ճիշտն ասած միտքդ չհասկացա...

----------


## Varzor

Ընդհանրապես շատ վատ է մենակ այն փաստը, որ գումարվում էին "տիեզերական" ժողովներ:
Ու բնական է, որ նման ժողովներում կայացված որոշումներն էլ ոչ մի լավ բան չեն կարող բերել:
Ըստ էության այդ ժողովները վկայում են այն մասին, որ գաղափարական և նյութական պառակտումը լիարժեքորեն արմատավորվել էր քրիստոնեական եկեղեցիների շրջանում:
Բացի այդ սրանք ևս փաստերն են այն բանի, որ ոչ բոլոր քրիստոնյաներն են նույնակերպ մեկնաբանում Աստվածաշունչը:
Բոլոր տիեզերական ժողովներն անխտիր (ըստ էության իրականում տիեզերական կարելի է համարել ընդամենը 2-ը, քանի որ մյուսներին տարբեր պատճառներով ներկա չեն եղել բոլոր եկեղեցիների ներկայացուցիչենրը) նպաստում էին կրոնական անհանդուրժողականությանը և քրիստոնեության կաղապարմանը: Հենց այդ կաղապարումն էլ հիմք է ծառայել բազմաթիվ աղանդների ձևավորման համար և մինչև հիմա էլ հիմք է ծառայում:
Ըստ ինձ ՀԱԵ կողմից Քաղկեդոնի որոշումներին դեմ գնալը ոչ այլ ինչ էր, քան քաղաքական-տնտեսական որոշում և բնավ էլ չէր առնչվում զուտ կրոնի հարցերի հետ, չնայած շատ լավ քողարկված էր դրա տակ:

----------

aragats (05.05.2012), Skeptic (04.05.2012)

----------


## Ավետիք

Բոլոր տիեզերական ժողովների հիմնական խնդիրն էր պետական իշխանությունների ներկայությունը և միջամտությունը: Եկեղեցին և պետությունը չպետք է խառնվեն մեկը մյուսի գործերին: Սա բացասական կողմն է... Դրականը՝ ճշմարիտ վարդապետության անջատումը աղանդայինից: Առավել, որ Աստվածաշունչը դեռ չէր ձևավորվել վերջնականորեն, անհրաժեշտ էր կողմնորոշիչ:

----------


## mnowak

Կարտաշովը իդեպ շատ մանրամասն նկարագրություններա տալիս ոչ միայն 1-7 Տիեզերական ժողովների այլ նաև միջանկյալ մնացած ժողովների, վեճերի և այլ փաստերի մասին: Ում հետաքրքիր է կարող է փորձել ուսումնասիրել ... պարտադիր չի ամեն ինչին համաձայնվելով ու հալած յուղի տեղ ընդունելով  :Smile:

----------

